
Ask HN: What is the best way to hire/find someone to write a biography? - hetoh
Want to get a biography written for someone, Not someone famous , just a normal person with a great personal story.<p>Any thoughts on how to hire and how much does it normally cost ?
======
zapperdapper
Tough one. I don't have direct experience of writing a biography for someone
else, but as a writer, I would guess it would be quite expensive. It depends
though. If the background history is already compiled, and there's perhaps a
rough draft showing sequence of events, the price could be a lot lower. I
would imagine it would be a few thousand.

If you have some spare time you could also hire a writing coach and get them
to help you write it.

------
fumonko
Having had local newspapers write about close family members of mine, I’d
encourage you to reach out to freelance journalists and see if they’d be
interested. They may do it for less compensation in exchange for the
exclusivity of the story, and they typically bring other skills to the table
that are useful when telling a person’s story (interviewing people, basic
investigation, etc).

This is my general advice without knowing the details of what you’re after.

